# Knockout tool



## Band Saw Box (Oct 19, 2013)

I was looking at the manual for the HF 5 speed lathe (on line) today. In the section on removing the headstock spur center and I would think a mandrel as well you need a knockout tool, which they don't include. I looked on line and the only one I could find was sold my delta and was about $85.00. I would think one could be made but I'm not sure what to use, I'll need to made one if I go with the HF lathe. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ericofpendom (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Dan,  I use a length of 9mm steel rod as a knock out tool on my lathe.  Surely you can just use something similar! just check the dia of the hole running through the headstock and find a length of steel or something that is long enough.  Hope this helps

Eric...


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 19, 2013)

All you need is a length of cold rolled steel (cheap) of the right diameter and length.   Once you know the diameter of the spindle bore buy a piece of steel slightly smaller in diameter.   Home depot will have what you need.  If you want to get fancy, turn a wooden knob for the end of it (that you hold in your hand).  

Should only cost you a couple of bucks.

Ed

who appears to be not quite fast enough......


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Home Depot and Lowes both sell short sections of either aluminum or steel rod.

A 1/4 or 3/8 rod should work nicely. Turn yourself a nice handle, cut the rod to about 8-12inches long (depending on how deep you mount the rod into the handle) and have yourself a nice "custom" knockout tool for about $5 bucks.

These rods are usually 3 feet long. So you should have enough to make 3 or 4 tools. If your shop is as messy as mine, IT'S GOOD to have a couple of backups..it increases your odds of finding one when you need it


----------



## dave41368 (Oct 20, 2013)

I took a old Phillips screwdriver and ground the tip flat. Then broke the handle off and turned a larger diameter handle out of some scrap wood I had.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 22, 2013)

Rather than use hard metal, I found a Brass rod at HF, drilled and threaded a hole for 1/4-20 thread and used a long bolt with locking nut.  Works great and does not mushroom the end of the tools.

Charles


----------



## Mike Powell (Oct 22, 2013)

You didnt get the rod with the Yellow ball handle(Im deployed but I think its yellow)  its what you use to tighten the the different heads onto the head stock.  I use that as my knock out tool.


----------



## plantman (Oct 22, 2013)

You should get the rod with the lathe, I did. You shuold have a chuck key or two rods to tighten the chuck, and a yellow ended rod for removing whatever your using in the headstock.   Jim  S


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dan, the knockout rod comes with the lathe. 5 Spd, 10X18 Lathe
I have one.  Good little lathe.  Had mine almost 2 years.

Ray


----------



## hard hat (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a large #3 Philips screwdriver that I use as a knock out tool


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess I'll wait and see if the tools comes with the lathe as Ray says it does, I'm hoping is does but if not then I'll work on making one I have some good ideas here.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dan, the one that came with my lathe is almost 3/8" diameter and 11" long with a plastic ball on one end and the other end is turned down to .248" for about 5/16" to fit in the headstock spindle when you screw the faceplate on or anything that screws onto the spindle.  I made a short one for that.

I also bought a Drill Chuck with a MT2 Taper for the tailstock.

Ray


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 24, 2013)

Ray
  Can you tell me what the hesdstock MT and thread are I cant find any information on that. Thanks


----------



## Mike Powell (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont know the Threads of mine, but my head stock is MT1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 25, 2013)

*ref:  Knockout tool*

My headstock and tailstock are MT2 on the 65345, 10X18, 5 Speed lathe.  The the headstock thread is 1 inch x 8 TPI.   Is this the lathe you are talking about, Dan?

Ray


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help Ray. I was doing some checking to day some people say the MT are #1 for the head stock, I found that a bit strange that the head and tail stock would be different sizes.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 25, 2013)

You are welcome.  The benefit of the best Penturner Forum there is.

Ray


----------

